# sabor sem compromissos



## ulala_eu

Olá, malta!
Estou a traduzir um texto dietético de português a espanhol e não sei como traduzir a seguinte frase: 

_Este produto tem o melhor sabor sem compromissos, uma vez que não contém muito açúcar, nem sódio artificial._

O que é que quer dizer _sem compromissos_? Natural? Obrigada por qualquer ajuda


----------



## Vanda

A própria frase explica o que quiseram dizer sem compromissos. Veja:
_Este produto tem o melhor sabor sem compromissos,* uma vez que *não contém muito açúcar, nem sódio artificial.__
uma vez que_ explica o porquê: porque não tem muito açúcar nem sódio artificial.


----------



## ulala_eu

Ok, mas como posso traduzir isso ao espanhol? Quer dizer, falar em espanhol de um sabor sem compromissos não tem lá muito sentido.


----------



## Vanda

Mesmo no português, não teria sentido se não fosse explicado logo em seguida o que o autor da frase pretendia dizer com isso. Acho que pode funcionar assim também, usando o conector certo, pelo que vi no dicionário no espanhol também se diz _una vez que. _


----------



## ulala_eu

Bom, acho que deve referir-se, como é un texto sobre un produto dietético, a que não contem gordura. Obrigada, Vanda.


----------



## Carfer

Parece-me que a dificuldade de ulala eu resulta do facto de a palavra _compromiso_ em espanhol não ter o significado que '_compromisso_' tem em português de _'concessão', 'cedência', 'transigência'_ (ou, pelo menos, o meu dicionário não o regista). 
Como a ideia é, ao que julgo, a de que o produto 'fornece' sabor sem que a pessoa tenha de fazer concessões ao consumo de açúcar ou sal, creio que _'concesión'_ ou '_transigencia_' ou outra palavra que eulala, como nativa, saberá melhor, poderá resolver-lhe o problema.


----------



## andre luis

Aqui ..."sin compromiso" parece ser uma boa saída.


----------



## Carfer

andre luis said:


> Aqui ..."sin compromiso" parece ser uma boa saída.


 
Ah!, mas neste exemplo que indicou '_compromiso_' significa '_compromisso_', no sentido de obrigação, e a mim não me parece que seja esse o significado na expressão 'sabor sem _compromisso_'.


----------



## andre luis

Aqui ...Carfer,acho que é esse o texto. Parece que já foi traduzido do inglês para o português com uma palavra medonha.


----------



## ulala_eu

Carfer said:


> Parece-me que a dificuldade de ulala eu resulta do facto de a palavra _compromiso_ em espanhol não ter o significado que '_compromisso_' tem em português de _'concessão', 'cedência', 'transigência'_ (ou, pelo menos, o meu dicionário não o regista).
> Como a ideia é, ao que julgo, a de que o produto 'fornece' sabor sem que a pessoa tenha de fazer concessões ao consumo de açúcar ou sal, creio que _'concesión'_ ou '_transigencia_' ou outra palavra que eulala, como nativa, saberá melhor, poderá resolver-lhe o problema.



Carfer, acho que está completamente certo. De princípio, traduzi simplesmente por "sabor natural", mas não sabia que _compromisso _tinha esses significados em português. Agora acho que vou usar:

_Este producto tiene un excelente sabor y no le hará sentirse culpable, ya que no contiene _[...].

Obrigada a todos/as! O que é que eu faria sem este foro!


----------



## willy2008

ulala_eu said:


> Carfer, acho que está completamente certo. De princípio, traduzi simplesmente por "sabor natural", mas não sabia que _compromisso _tinha esses significados em português. Agora acho que vou usar:
> 
> _Este producto tiene un excelente sabor y no le hará sentirse culpable, ya que no contiene _[...].
> 
> Obrigada a todos/as! O que é que eu faria sem este foro!


 Podría trducirse como *sin comprometer*(a la salud, al fisico etc.)


----------



## ulala_eu

Hombre, no sé en Argentina, pero en España una frase como "tiene un excelente sabor sin comprometer la salud" se entendería como: "tiene un excelente sabor y no pone en riesgo la salud", y no creo que sea lo que quiere decir el texto original. De todas formas, gracias por la idea


----------



## willy2008

ulala_eu said:


> Hombre, no sé en Argentina, pero en España una frase como "tiene un excelente sabor sin comprometer la salud" se entendería como: "tiene un excelente sabor y no pone en riesgo la salud", y no creo que sea lo que quiere decir el texto original. De todas formas, gracias por la idea


 Si se trata de un producto dietetico como se sugirió ,aqui por lo menos se anuncian como productos que no ponen en riesgo la salud , o el fisico con el sentido no de provocar enfermedades sino de no engordar o no subir demasiado el colesterol,te puedo asegurar que hay productos que si pueden poner en riesgo, si bien levemente, la salud.


----------



## ulala_eu

Sí, lo sé, pero no creo que éste sea el caso. No creo que el texto original se refiera a eso, pienso que es más bien lo que dijo Carfer.


----------



## Mangato

Ulala, chego tarde. Só acrescentar que *sabor natural* parece-me uma tradução excelente, em oposição  a sabor artificial,  no sentido de sublinhar que não contém adoçantes químicos.
Em espanhol  sabor sin compromiso não tem jeito.

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## coolbrowne

Um momento, permitam, não creio que seja isto





ulala_eu said:


> ...como é un texto sobre un produto dietético, a que não contem gordura...


Dietas e produtos dietéticos podem procurar substituir ou reduzir outras substâncias, ou famílias de substâncias, que não as gorduras. Neste caso, veja





ulala_eu said:


> _não contém muito açúcar, nem sódio artificial._


Trata-se de açúcares e do sódio.

Agora, *andre luis* tem razão 


andre luis said:


> ...Parece que já foi traduzido do inglês para o português com *uma palavra medonha*.


Até mais ver...


----------



## Naticruz

ulala_eu said:


> Ok, mas como posso traduzir isso ao espanhol? Quer dizer, falar em espanhol de um sabor sem compromissos não tem lá muito sentido.


Pois não. A palavra que faz sentido é comprometimentos, mas concordo que eu nunca a aplicaria aqui e daria a volta ao texto
Cumprimentos

PD Ãcrescento: Em minha opinião sem compromissos (sem comprometimentos) significa sem que comprometa a saúde


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Acrescento: Em minha opinião sem compromissos (sem comprometimentos) significa sem que comprometa a saúde


 
Acho que a Nati tocou no ponto quanto ao sentido. 

Muitos destes produtos são mal vistos por terem excesso de açúcar ou de sal. Mas este é (ou quer-se fazer passar por) um produto dietético e a preocupação de quem o vende é de que, por causa disso, não seja rejeitado pelos consumidores. Portanto, basicamente, o que o vendedor está a dizer é: 'Pode _comer à vontade, que poderá beneficiar do seu excelente sabor sem ter de transigir com a sua dieta /pôr em causa a  sua dieta/ fazer concessões à sua linha ou ao seu peso _ (enfim, ao que quer que seja que preocupa o consumidor e que o podia levar a não adquirir o produto) _porque não tem açúcar ou sal_". O compromisso seria, pois, o que o consumidor teria de aceitar em termos de aumento de peso ou de dano á saúde para poder beneficiar do sabor do produto, o que o vendedor lhe garante, oh maravilha!, que não terá que fazer.


----------



## ulala_eu

Estou completamente de acordo com o que diz Carfer e por isso continuo a acreditar que a melhor tradução é a que já dizes:

_Este producto tiene un excelente sabor y no le hará sentirse culpable, ya que no contiene _[...].

Muito obrigada a todos/as!


----------



## andre luis

Aqui o texto em inglês...


----------



## ulala_eu

hihihi Afinal voltamos ao início  Acho que continua a ter o significado que Carfer deu e mantenho a minha tradução. Obrigada andre_luis


----------

